# FreeBSD 12.0 doesn't display on Cubieboard2



## Maccraft123 (Mar 31, 2019)

I am trying to boot FreeBSD on Cubieboard 2, and have HDMI video.
But after U-Boot I see nothing.
System boots correctly as written on UART.


----------



## acheron (Mar 31, 2019)

hdmi is probably not implemented on the cubieboard


----------



## trev (Apr 1, 2019)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Allwinner suggests that Allwinner A20 SoCs do support HDMI.


----------



## acheron (Apr 1, 2019)

You should open a PR in bugzilla then.


----------

